# inverted nipples



## 17787 (Sep 18, 2005)

I've been noticing that my nipples have been inverted for maybe a week now. For the first time I did a BSE for the first time in my life, and not sure I did it right, even though I looked up the instructions on the internet. It felt weird. Then my nipples change...they are inverted at one point and then poke out, and then they invert. My nipples also sometimes get dark pink. I haven't had my cycle since the end of October. I sometimes have irregular periods. Why is it a concern to get your breasts checked out for any changes such as having the nipples inverted? I'm kinda nervous about this, but I don't really see my nipples being inverted as a real concern, except that I read that it could be a sign of breast cancer. My Grandmother had breast cancer. I figured if I f I don't have my cycle in January and/or if my nipples are still inverted I'll schedule an appointment.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

If this is something new, you should have it checked as a precaution.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

Some people are born with inverted nipples. If this is has just happened, I would see a Doctor.It could be normal for you, but for peace of mind a check up is in order.Char


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep, if this is how they always have been, then it is nothing to worry about. If it is new for you have it checked out. Most of the time when something new happpens it is not serious, but just in case it is, you need to have it checked out sooner rather than later. With the missing period stuff going on it probably is time to go to the gynecologist, anyway. It may be whatever is going on with your periods is also effecting the breasts. K.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Yes, please do go get this checked out. Changes in your breasts should be checked by a dr, and having no cycles on top of that is even more reason not to delay this. Call now...sometimes you can't get in right away.Inverted nipples are not something to worry about if they have always been that way. A sudden change is something to get checked.


----------



## 17787 (Sep 18, 2005)

My room has been cold lately and I've also been cold, and my friend said when it's cold sometimes the nipples can turn dark pink and it can cause the nipples to poke out or maybe invert depending on the temperature. Is that true?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Only if they did that when you were cold before. Nipples do react to cold, but cold is cold, and this year's cold shouldn't cause them to do something new and different.K.PS, edit to add, if feeling cold is new to you that also needs to be discussed with the doctor, I know it is scary, but it is better to know sooner rather than later exactly what is going on. Please go to the doctor soon.


----------

